# Conclusions and Consequences -by Cylon Bob (BBW (Multple), imagery, indulgence. ~MWG)



## Cylon_bob (Oct 24, 2012)

(_BBW (Multple), imagery, indulgence. ~MWG_) - two curvy roomates decide to really play trick or treat

*Conclusions and Consequences
by Cylon Bob​*
Amy felt over exposed. Which was weird for her. 

True, she was dressed in MUCH LESS clothing than normal, but this time of year, this was what she did! It wasn't like she'd never dressed like this, it was HALLOWEEN, the one night she allowed herself every year to dress like a slut, the skimpier the clothes, the better! This year's ensemble was a classic among college women, the good old 'slutty nurse.' 

Maybe, she thought, she felt exposed because she WAS more exposed? I mean, this year more than others,by kind of a lot. Last year's slutty Police woman wasn't exactly PG, but this year she'd gone all out and carefully picked the MOST revealing version of all the choices. So here she was, walking down the street dressed in what equaled up to a little more than an extremely short skirt and a bra with the red cross on the left breast. More likely though, she thought, it was because of the looks she was getting.

As she walked to the two blocks to the party, she couldn't help but shiver a little bit from the cold because, after all, what kind of self-respecting slutty nurse would ever wear a jacket, covering up the goods? It felt like every passerby was staring at her. As was to be expected, I mean, this was far from her first halloween in a slutty costume, but these weren't the sorts of stares she'd been expecting. She wouldn't have been surprised at the men, with their slack-jawed, lustful stares, or the women with their angry, jealous glares, that was how she was remembered them looking. But that wasn't the reaction she was seeing.

As she walked, and even more after she got to the party, she noticed that, while there were still a good few men who seemed to be struck speechless with arousal, there seemed an equal or greater number who looked downright disgusted! The girls' responses were just as worrying, most of them were looking at her with looks of PITY, and a few looked like they were actually holding back laughter at the sight of her!

It took about thirty minutes before she got a clue about what was going on. She was standing by the refreshments stand, eating her third pumpkin shaped cookie when two girls standing to the side of her started talking.

The first one, a short blonde girl, big boobs, Amy recognized her from Bio, started talking, in a high-pitched, excited sort of voice, "OH MY, NINA! That Costume? A-dorable! Slutty nurse, CLASSIC!"

Amy's attention was caught, another slutty nurse? Well, she rationalized, to be expected at a college halloween party, but still, she thought, gotta scope out the competition. Looking at the girl, a medium height brunette with startling blue eyes, Amy felt pretty confident. Her boobs, at least one cup size bigger, possibly two, and she was for sure, the sluttier of the nurses, and that was something. 

The girl spoke, "I know, right? I'm actually surprised there's not more of us!" She held a finger up, thinking, then started again, "Actually, no, there's ONE other, I saw her a little while ago, and Jessie. Just WAIT until you see her. It is SO bad!" 

Huh?

"OH MY GOD YES, I saw her a few minutes ago! Can you BELIEVE her?" Amy's attention was caught. Believe WHAT about her, exactly? What was hard to believe about her? 

The other girl, Nina, laughed loudly, "Talk about sad, right? That girl SERIOUSLY needs some Weight-Watchers, STAT!" 

With that, Amy froze, dropping the last bite of her cookie.

"And you know what's REALLY bad about it? I have a class with her, and she wasn't like that at the start of the semester! She was like, smoking hot!" The girl kept talking, but that was the last Amy heard. She'd heard enough, and if there was one thing she knew, it was that she desperately needed to find herself a mirror, as quickly as possible, full-body if it was possible. She hadn't had a chance to look in the mirror before leaving, but now she thought about it, getting dressed had been kind of a battle. 

Of COURSE it was a battle, she reminded herself, it's Halloween, the night she disguised herself like a slut, her clothes had to be skin tight, just as a RULE! 

Walking into the bathroom, looking in the full-body mirror, she instantly went from reassuring herself that it wasn't true, to comforting herself because, ell, it was true, and worse than she'd imagined. All night long, her mind told her that her stomach was flat, now her eyes were telling her otherwise. Her middle was telling the woe-full tale of her laziness and recent overindulgences.

Her skirt, she saw, was even shorter than she'd been expecting, which said a lot. She'd ordered it to be short, but looking at herself, it was almost indecently short, covering her cheeks entirely. Never mind, she bent over slightly and the bottom of her cheeks were exposed. 

All around where she remembered her waist being, a thick ring of flab encircled her, hanging out over her waistband. Muffin top, she thought, big time. No fat rolls, thank God, but that's not really something she should be celebrating. 

Her boobs were, luckily, contained and properly secured, but, well, maybe 'secured' is the wrong word to describe how her top fit. A little jump, she thought, and the girls would be free, proudly waving in the wind for the whole wide world to see. 

She stared at herself, her emotions a mix of horror and confusion. How the hell did this HAPPEN?! Well, she thought, she'd gotten the costume a month ago, without trying it on, just assuming she was the same size as before. But then what?

Reflecting on the past month, it was obvious, she realized. For one, she could blame birthday cake, that HAD to have played it's part. Her hall, in the dorms, the RA had kind of a thing when it came to birthdays, she kept a record of the every girl's on the hall, all 14 of them, and threw a celebration for each of them, complete with cake and ice cream. WELL, as it turned out, entirely by coincidence, of the 14 girls, NINE of them, including Amy, were October babies. That meant nine cakes, and if there was one thing Amy had a weakness for, it was chocolate cake. 

Her own birthday was only a week ago, she remembered. Her family and friends threw her a big party, lots of ice cream, and a HUGE cake. She'd been surprised at the size of the cake, but her mother explained, she'd had a coupon, and a birthday party, she thought, was as good an excuse as any. Every person there, Amy moreso than the rest of the family, had eaten their fill of the cake, and there was still a third of it left, a surprise present for Amy to take home to the dorms.

And then, on returning to the dorms, there was still the hall's party to survive, cake and ice cream aplenty. And despite being overfull as it was, from her family's celebrations, she ate her fair share, maybe slightly more.

That, she thought, pinching her swollen stomach, was where this, or at least part of it, came from. Or maybe it went a bit further south, looking at herself in the mirror, that's where the majority of her weight looked to be going. She definitely didn't REMEMBER her hips being this wide, and her thighs rubbing together, that was without a doubt, a new development. 

How on earth did she not notice this, she had to wonder, now she had seen it, she could practically FEEL all the fat she hadn't noticed, every pound she'd piled on seemed immensely heavy. She turned sideways to get another angle. It was really weird, she thought, looking at her stomach, seeing it bulging out in front of her, soft and flabby. 

She turned and took a few steps, feeling for the first time, her thighs rubbing together. She closed the door and walked back to the mirror. It was time for a few little tests.

Once more, she turned to the side and looked. She sucked in as much as possible, holding her breath in, examining the effects it had. It wasn't so much with horror as it was dejection that she noted that even sucked in completely, it still curved outwards, not inwards. That done, she leaned back, and out of a morbid curiosity, puffed it outwards, as much as possible. 

That, she thought, is how she'd look before long if she kept up the same eating patterns of the past month. Pregnant, almost, enough to fool a stranger anyways.

Straightening up, her stomach returned to it's chubby state, pouring an inch or so over the waistband. Her ass, she noted sadly, looked like two volleyballs, tied together with a ribbon, though she breathed a sigh of relief noting that she had no cellulite. Yet, she reminded herself. It would come, sure as rain, if she kept getting thirds at every meal and eating large spoonfuls of Nutella whenever it seemed convenient.

A thought hit her. Could she even touch her toes anymore? She'd been a gymnast for years, in high school, but looking back at her reflection, there'd clearly been some construction since her last performance. Only one way to find out. 

She bent forward, her hands reaching to her knees easily. Every inch from there on was a battle, her recently neglected abs, now hidden by a thick layer of lard, fighting against said flab, her midsection chub curling up into rolls. Amy felt hyper-aware of all this, and after thirty seconds of fighting, she quit in disgust, having only reached her ankles. 

She grabbed her side and squeezed it. Her hands sinking into her spare tire was an unfamiliar and not particularly pleasant sensation for her. She shook it for a second and saw how it jiggled for a few seconds after she let go. This came from cake, she reminded herself, and like clockwork, her stomach responded with a growl. 

NO, she told it, in her head, reminding it of the four, well three and a half, pumpkin cookies she'd eaten at the party, and the piece of cake she'd had for dessert at lunch, and the Snickers she'd had as a pick-me-up at around four. . . the list grew longer and longer as she thought it through. 

And today, she realized, was a LIGHT day of eating, by her recent standards, no pizza, only one piece of cake, no non-diet sodas, God, she thought, this really shouldn't have been such a surprise!

A knock at the door interrupted her revery, reminding her of just where she was, at a party, dressed like a slutty nurse, or at least MOSTLY dressed like a slutty nurse, and worst of all, two blocks from the safety of her dorm.

She practically ran from the bathroom to the door, eager to get away as quick as possible. A more accurate description would be that she waddled as quickly as her skirt would allow her, stitches popping with every step.

Outside was no better. Why were there so many people wallking around at 7:00 on a Friday night, didn't everybody have better things to do? The looks she got, now she knew what they meant, were so much worse than before. And was it cold! Before, it had been a tad chilly, but now, at seven, the sun was set, and the temperature was dropping rapidly, and WHY, she thought, did she have to be a SELF- RESPECTING slutty nurse and refuse to bring a jacket?!

Just stepping outside, feeling the cold breeze on her bare legs and exposed stomach, she shivered mightily. Her nipples responded immediately to the change in temperature, turning instantly, as hard as diamonds, which she knew, from how tight her shirt/bikini top was, was visible to the naked eye. In previous years, she'd be delighted by this, just one MORE thing added onto the slutty nurse persona, but right then, she wanted nothing more than to be invisible, no one paying attention to her and her flabby figure.

But she survived. Walking into the dorm, riding the elevator to the second floor and taking twelve steps to her room, Amy felt relief; the horror of the night was over, nothing more horrifying than that party could POSSIBLY happen! It's done she thought, giving her chubby tummy a last squeeze; Halloween was finished, now she was going back to elastic sweatpants and T-shirt, like normal.

She had no idea what was coming . . .

(continued in post 3 of this thread)
_____________________________________________


----------



## Borghen (Oct 25, 2012)

Great descriptions! Way to go!


----------



## Cylon_bob (Oct 26, 2012)

*Conclusions and Consequences pt. 2*

Opening the door, Amy was surprised to be greeted with the sight of her long-time friend and roommate, Lacey, wearing what looked to be a slightly ragged, and fairly inaccurate, 'Sexy Snow White' costume.

"OH AMY, THERE YOU ARE! I was starting to think you weren't going to show!" 

_Show? Show for WHAT, exactly?_ she wondered

"Is. . . Is there something going on that I was unaware of? And I thought you weren't going out tonight?" Amy paused and looked Lacey over one more time, that costume, she thought, "Didn't you wear that same outfit LAST Halloween?"

Lacey had looked better, Amy decided. Yeah, she was a pretty enough woman, and she had on her make up and her hair was done up, it was something else. It wasn't something she could fix quickly, hide with a layer of foundation, it was just. . . Well, she'd changed kind of a lot since school started in August, she had, to put it plainly. . .well she'd gained a bunch of weight. 

Amy had to ask herself, the Freshman 15 was supposed to take all year to gain, wasn't it? Yeah. . . Lacey didn't waste any time on getting started. . . Right then, it was all of two months into the school year, and Lacey was standing in front of her, bulging out of an over-small outfit, looking like fifteen pounds would be understating how much she'd gained. She carried her weight well, Amy supposed, in all the right places, and she didn't really LOOK that big. . . I mean yeah, she definitely qualified as chubby now, I mean, she'd started out as an exceptionally thick woman to begin with, and now. . . Well. . . twenty plus pounds on any woman has a certain effect, as you may have noticed. . . 

It wasn't that Amy was just now noticing Lacey's gain for the first time, it was just that. . . well, with the horrifying discovery that she too was packing on pudge, she was finding it impossible to think of anything ASIDE from weight. 

Lacey's gain wasn't even a surprise to Amy because unlike with her OWN gain, Amy had seen it coming with Lacey. She saw how Laney was eating, how little exercise she was getting. She had been fully aware that it was happening, but hadn't done anything to stop it because. . . How on earth was she supposed to bring it up without sounding like a total bitch? Did that make her a bad friend?

She had to get off the focus on weight. The dress. Yes. Amy was about ninety percent certain it was from last year. It definitely looked a tad bit used. . . And it was clearly old, as was evidenced by it's fit. It had a several-pounds-ago kind of look to it. Even last year, when it was NEW, Amy remembered it as being crazy tight, and THAT Amy estimated, was probably at least eighteen pounds ago. Well, give or take a few pounds. Well, give a few, maybe not take. 

You had to be impressed by the effort Lacey had to have put forth in order to make it work, from the tightness, getting it on must have been a long and difficult battle between to unforgiving fabric and Lacey's bloated bulging body, so fierce Amy could hardly imagine.

As a sexy costume, it was clearly meant to fit close and smooth against a flat stomach, and Lacey's. . . Well, her tubby tummy didn't exactly meet that status anymore. The cloth was taking a rather extended detour these days across the midsection. But the belly wasn't at all the focus of the ensemble. No, that was, as could be expected, Lacey's two LARGEST, attributes, popping proudly and firmly in front of her. 

The costume on a normal person, Amy thought, as it was not at all low cut, it would have no cleavage to speak of, but on a woman with Lacey's. . . impressive. . . figure, cleavage was kind of an unavoidable fact of life. Still, for a costume that was clearly designed to be sexy, Amy would expect the neckline to dip a BIT lower!

Lacey explained the situation, in an excited voice. The college administration had, it seemed. organized a last-minute Trick-or-Treat event between the dorms, with every hall's RA tasked with distributing to every room a bag of candy for them to hand out, it was supposed to get people to meet each other, promote school spirit, that kind of thing. After explaining all this, Laney struck a pose and twirled around twice, announcing that she didn't have time to get a new costume, so it was in fact, the same dress, but now, she proudly stated, "it's definitely a better fit than LAST year!" 

Amy didn't really know how to respond to that last bit, but there were definitely a lot of changes in how it fit, like how long it was. There was a BIT more to cover now, after all. Before, it hit halfway down the thigh, but now, even standing straight up her cheeks were on display! 

As for the trick-or-treat invitation, she had a pretty definite stance on that. After what had just happened back at that party, after seeing her reflection, seeing the way her fat bubbled out over the waistband of her skirt, she REALLY was not in the mood to go out, marching around so the world could see how her thunder thighs rubbing together as she walked, how her ass had gotten completely out of control, . She needed an out, preferably without hurting Lacey's feelings, because Lacey was obviously super excited about this, ready to go right that minute. 

Luvkily, she realized, there was an easy excuse, right there in plain sight. "But there's that candy they must have given OUR room, somebody's should really stay here and be the one passing all that that out! You go, I'll just stay here."

At that, Lacey laughed out loud, 

" I </>KNEW</i> you'd say that! Don't worry," she said, gesturing towards her stomach, "I took care of that!"

So. . . she'd eaten it all herself. . . For some reason, the combination of Lacey's comment about the fit of her clothes, and this new bit of information set Amy's brain into hyper drive, processing it all, drawing conclusions.. From the first of these, she knew that unlike herself, Lacey had CLEARLY gone and looked in a mirror, and there was no WAY, Amy thought, that she could have NOT seen how much bigger she'd gotten. 

And despite this. she thought it looked BETTER? She was packed into that outfit like a sausage! Along the sides of her stomach, the cloth clung tight, outlining each roll of flab. How on EARTH could she think thst chubbing out be an improvement? And then, even though she was obviously too big for her dress, and that should tell her to cut back a bit, she goes and pigs out? An entire bag of candy? What was all that about? It was like. . . was she TRYING to get fat?!

Amy paused. Was she trying to get fat. . . As ridiculous an idea as that seemed, it dawned on her that it just might be the case! I mean, it was a possibility, and there were clues to support it. . .

There were two she found particularly convincing. The first, she listed, ever since high school, Lacey had been making comments about how it was like every time she gained weight, it all went straight to her chest, and it was true. Senior year, she'ds had the biggest boobs in the school, a full E-cup. Well okay, she wasn't REALLY the biggest, there was one other girl, Linda MacDonnell, but she was huge, like 275 pounds, and when your belly hangs out in front of you just as far as your boobs, that really doesn't count. 

The second was a recent development, only happening since she gotten to college. . . For the first few weeks, Amy could remember Lacey talking about how weird it was that there were girls walking around with bigger chests than her own, and even though she was ninety-eight percent cerain they were implants, the fact was, they were bigger, the fact was, for teh first time in her adult life, she wasn't THE Big Boobs on campus, that there were other girls just as big or bigger. The complaints stopped after a little while, thank goodness, thought Amy, that would have gotten seriously annoying. Hallelujah she shut up about it, like three weeks into the semester. . .

Three weeks into the semester. . . That was another hint; that was when Lacey stopped showing up for their jogging sessions. That was right around the time random piles of candy started showing up in their room. . .

Yeah, there was definitely a possibility that all these things might be connected, there were so many, almost TOO many pieces falling into place.

Lacey wanted that biggest-chested-girl-in-school status, and Lacey was a smart girl, so knowing that she gained the majority of her weight in her chest, the idea that she could try try and capitalize on that, gain weight, gain boobage. . . No WAY that wouldn't occur to her.

Stopping the jogging sessions would obviously be the first step to gaining weight, and yeah, <I>OBVIOUSLY</I> that had been working to it's full potential. The benefits were right there in full view, too big to ignore, bouncing around with every step, every hop. Lacey had been packing on the pounds like a prize pig! It was like Amy could SEE her swelling up as she lay on teh couch watching Sherlock on BBC America. Twice in the past two months, she'd had gone along with Lacey, leading a quest to find new, bigger bras, big enough to house Lacey's luscious breasts.

Now that she was looking at Lacey's recent behavior through the lens of her gain being deliberate, it seemed so obvious. It was like every change she'd made was geared towards her objective, achieving obesity. 

Reducing exercise. . . That was definitely there. She dropped her Speech class a few weeks in because she said it was too long a walk, I mean five blocks three times a week, RIDICULOUS! And it seemed to Amy that she spent more time on the couch watching BBC America than anything else, lounging around, burning absolutely NO calories. It definitely happened more often than her doing anything remotely physical, all lest she get tired or, horror of horrors, get SWEATY!.

Her eating habits had changed too. . . She used to be fairly standard in her eating, fairly small meals, three of them per day, but now. . .Well, she still was eating three meals a day, breakfast, lunch, and dinner in the school cafeteria, which, yeah, wasn't known for having particularly healthy options, but neither was it the WORST place she could eat, calorie-wise. . . Except. . . Well, she ate seconds of everything, often thirds. Fourths on occasion. Not counting her continual snacking, keeping the fridge fully stocked was rapidly becoming an almost impossible feat. 

And even that, even after eating those thousands upon thousands of calories, her consumption wasn't ended. Because then, and this happened on a regular basis, a few days a week, always at right about ten o'clock at night, she would suddenly and inexplicably feel a strange, irresistible craving for an extra-large supreme pizza. 

Thinking about all this, Amy felt a bit guilty. And ashamed. The guilt because she hadn't helped her friend avoid the inevitable blimpage Lacey's new habits were clearly causing, and the shame because, she now realized, but she had herself even started to imitate them, if on a much smaller scale!

No, she assured herself. her eating, was bad, definitely, she'd been eating way more than she should, but still, it was nowhere NEAR as bad as Lacey. She'd only ordered ONE pizza in the last week, and it was ONLY a large. Not so bad, right? LACEY, on the other hand, had gotten at LEAST three. 

In the back of her mind, a small voice began whispering, her diet-conscience, reminding her how that wasn't exactly true, how of those three pizzas Lacey had ordered, she'd taken at least two pieces from each for herself. And seconds in the cafeteria, especially of desserts. . . Well they weren't exactly as RARE they should be these days. 

One hundred percent honestly, it was actually becoming rare for her NOT to get seconds. Maybe the fact that it wasn't as much as Lacey wasn't really saying much. . .But she put the blame there, because, Lacey was the one who got her started on that, eating four plates in one sitting, making Amy feel like two was a relatively small meal. 

The more she thought about it, the more convinced she became that it was LACEY'S fault her ass had been inflating like a hot air balloon, LACEY'S fault she constantly had to pick her underwear from out between her cheeks. Lacey and her mission to gain weight. . . making AMY think she's eating reasonable portion sizes when REALLY. . .

Lacey was, at that moment, bent over by the mini-fridge, her light blue silk panties right there, not quite large enough to cover her entire backside. Her swollen ass blocked the view of the fridge, but it was clear she was definitely getting something more to eat. 

_Like she really NEEDS the extra calories_, thought Amy. When Lacey came up with a jar of Nutella and began scraping around the bottom of the jar with a spoon, Amy was convinced, there was no other possibilities, Lacey was actively working, and oh was she succeeding, to become a fat cow. 

Thinking, Amy realized that was the THIRD jar of Nutella they'd gone through that week, the THIRD. and SHE certainly hadn't eaten that much, that was a fact, she'd only had two spoonfuls! Okay, so maybe it was three spoonfuls. All right, all right, it was four spoonfuls, but that last one was a small one! 

The thing to really focus in on, the crux of the matter, she thought, was the fact that Lacey was avoiding exercise and eating enough to feed a small African village. Which, Amy reminded herself, is her OWN business, if she wants to be a blimp, she can be a blimp, but the problem was the influence Lacey was having. She herself was moving towards the same direction. Yes, Lacey was a terrible influence, with her deliberately porking out, and dragging Amy with her into the swirling sinkhole of obesity.

Not okay. No, thought Amy, Lacey was an old friend, since kindergarten, but this was too far. If she wanted to get fat, that's her own lookout, but dragging HER down too, keeping so many delectable high-calorie foods in the room to tempt her? This was NOT. OKAY. Some kind of revenge, she thought, some sort of punishment. . . An idea struck her. A brilliant, evil plan, a perfectly fitting punishment. . . And the opportunity was right in front of her, or rather, behind closed doors, distributing candy to costumed visitors. . . 

ONE LAST THING THOUGH, one little edit that must be made for this to work to it's full potential. "Lacey, walk over here, would you?I need to do something with you."

Lacey obliged, and Amy grabbed scissors from the desk, and in one smooth, quick motion, cut the neckline of Lacey's costume, lowering it to an almost dangerous level. 

"All right, NOW we can go!" Lacey seemed a little shocked and slightly confused, so Amy added, "Titties THAT gigantic need some air! Show them off to the guys, keep 'em focused on the twins, get some extra candy out of them." 

She paused, then finished off, "Lacey. Get ready for this. We are about to WIN Halloween."


----------



## Cylon_bob (Oct 31, 2012)

Amy looked at the pair of them one last time to be certain. Yes, she thought, Phase one was ready to commence. “ALRIGHT Lacey, let’s GO! You know what to do, just walk right out there and WORK those ridiculously huge tits you got!” 

That wouldn’t take much effort, Amy thought, with her new and improved boobs and that not-so-little edit she’d just made to the neckline, no one could look away from Lacey hardly. And, considering how experienced she was from using her natural gifts in the past, there was no way this could go wrong. She’d been using her tits to get her way since high school, so by now; she had to know ALL the tricks. The two new cup sizes she’d added recently probably didn’t hurt their chances. THAT kind of cleavage, this was a sure thing. I mean, there had to be ACRES of it packed into that dress, she couldn’t even POSSIBLY fit more!

Or could she? 

“WAIT!” Lacey grabbed Amy’s arm and pulled her in front of the mirror. “Hold up right here for a second!” and she ran off to the closet, Amy watching, noticing now more than ever, just how much jiggling there was going on. She came back holding two bras, one gigantic blue one and another, smaller, familiar looking white one. . .

Very familiar, Is that one of my old bras?” One of her old C-cups she’d been forced to upgrade from as yet another casualty, albeit one she didn't really MIND, of Lacey’s attempt to have the biggest boobs around? Lacey gave a quick nod, grabbing the closest red Sharpie and drawing two quick lines across the left cup, forming a distorted, but recognizable large red cross.

“Put that on!”

Really, did she have to explain this? In a calm and serious tone, Amy started, “Umm, Lacey? I don’t know if you remember this? But the reason we both had to get new bras? That was because THESE ones don’t FIT!”

Lacey waved dismissively, “Just trust me, I read a thing online, it’s supposed to make the cleavage pop up that much more!” 

And with that, Lacey’s current, mostly-well-fitting bra was tossed aside. Amy was temporarily frozen, staring at her friends massive chest shimmying back and forth like massively flabby pendulums, and seeing for the first time naked, what all the weight had been doing to her tummy. 

Last time she'd seen Lacey without a shirt on was in the summer, they'd been to the beach. Her stomach was flat. . . ish back then, very soft without definition, but nothing bulging over. NOW, the only word Amy could think to describe it was 'gut,' as it hung, fat and flabby, bulging over her panties and Then Lacey began, in vain, to try and cram her overgrown hooters into the new bra by herself, and a few seconds later, gave in and asked for help, breaking Amy from her mammary-induced trance.

It took a little work. . . Okay, a lot of work, but finally, the clasp was secured, and Amy got a full view of what, EXACTLY, they had managed to accomplish, and well. . . Lacey was right about one thing, her breasts were pushed up and out more than before, her cleavage was heaving out of her low neckline, but not just there. On all sides of the bra, extra boob-flesh poured out, unable to be contained. And Lacey’s boobs were, for the moment anyway, contained. Now though, “YOUR TURN!”

Amy held her old bra up to her chest, thinking with intimidation about how even her D-cups were now beginning to feel snug. But why mot? Anything to distract more from her growing bum. She didn’t need Lacey’s help, she wasn’t quite as chestfully gifted as her friend. Final conclusion, she decided, it wasn’t THAT uncomfortable, but still, she thought, not exactly a GOOD feeling. Probably not worth the pain.

Then she looked at herself in the mirror, and her mind changed tracks entirely, lifting her low spirits, if only a little. Lacey was definitely right about this making them jugs pop! Her cleavage looked to have doubled, at least, and she could work with that. Yes, she thought, that little bit of flab bubbling over the back strap, that wasn’t a good look, but by the time people see THAT, she’d be walking away, loaded down with candy. 

And now, all the preparation was done, it was time to put the first steps of the plan into action. Their first stop was a test, at a girl in their hall’s door. They intended to hit up the men’s dorms for the majority of the night, but this was a test run. See, the door belonged to Lilah, who was a lesbian and very open about it, From the pictures she’d shown Amy while bragging about how hot her girlfriend was, Amy knew that she was very much a breast-loving kind of girl, and that night, they were offering the jackpot.

“TRICK-OR-TREAT!”

The door opened, and the first thing Amy noticed, it wasn't just their room that had spent the semester swelling up. Lilah had started out stick skinny, no curves at all hardly, now she was. . . Well, nowhere near chubby, but not really SKINNY anymore. A little more than healthy, Amy decided. This DID put a bit of a dent in her hypothesis that her gain was all due to Lacey's machinations.

Lilah noticed something entirely different. From the moment she saw the two girls, and more specifically, LACEY'S two girls, her eyes scarcely moved away from the acres of milky-white cleavage Lacey was offering up for public view. She couldn't have hidden her interest if she wanted, and definitely didn’t seem conscious of just how much candy she was handing out. And she WAS generous, which didn't stop Lacey from giving her that little bit more encouragement. 

One heaping handful, Lacey looked down and disappointed, asked, “Aaww, really, that’s all you’re gonna give me?” 
Another, slightly larger handful, “That’s a BIT more like it, but. . . how’s about you let me reach my hand in and get my OWN handful?” 

A numb nod, and Lacey reached down with both hands, coming up with two massive handfuls, “And the same for my friend if you please! Don’t want to show favoritism, now do we?” 

Staring blankly at Lacey, leaning forward, her meaty arms framing her swollen jugs, Lilah obliged without questioning. As they left, Lacey whispered, “I think that was probably almost all the candy she got!” 

Feeling the heft of her bag and knowing that Lacey had equally as much, Amy didn’t doubt it. 

Walking from Lilah's door, Amy had a good feeling about this. SHE was fully aware of Lacey's blimping out, SHE saw how tight that costume was across her belly, the indentation of her belly button and the way it hung out in front of her. SHE knew how new that gut was, but no one else did, and from Lilah's reaction, no one CARED. But was Lilah the exception, or the rule? Was that going to be how the whole night went?

Yes it was. And all of the things Amy had been worried about when Lacey first mentioned Trick-or-Treating melted away as she saw the reactions they got, or rather, the LACK of a reaction she herself got. Right then, she was more self-conscious than she could remember feeling in her entire life, but. . . It seemed that somehow, a newly and only slightly chubby girl like herself, walking beside an overstuffed zeppelin-chested porker like Lacey, who spent the whole night chomping on chocolates as she walked, chocolate staining her dress and cleavage, wasn't quite as eye-catching as her companion! 

Her thunder thighs, the way they rubbed together with every step, the way her pudgy tummy bounced and jiggled when she took large steps, SHE could feel it, and with every bounce, she was reminded of all those late night spoonfuls of Nutella, or Hershey's bars. Somehow, though, what she couldn't ignore just didn’t attract the same level of attention from people on the street as the way Lacey's jumbo-sized jugs were jiggling with every step, resulting in her having to pause and cram her titanic tits back into her bra every six or seven steps, did.

Almost every door they went to, the girls were met with the same reaction as the first, with the stunned occupants of the room, usually just one, but sometimes more, staring open-mouthed at the two girls, wide-eyed, transfixed by Lacey’s apparently hypnotic chest, their minds consumed with lust, leaving them completely inattentive to how much candy the two girls were walking away with, which in most cases, was almost all of it. Their bags filled up quickly.

Some were a little more able to resist than others, and in those cases, Lacey was forced to use her more advanced tricks, which were simple enough. The _cross-the-arms-pushing-the-boobs-up_, the _lean-in-close-rub-the-goods-in-his-face_, and her long-time favorite, the _foot-stomp_; a pretty self-explanatory move, where Lacey stomps her feet in mock-irritation, causing her chest to jiggle and bounce (This one's particularly effective when combined with the _lean-in-close _technique).

These weren’t anything new, but when the woman working them is as experienced a pro as Lacey, who had spent all those years working on them, improving her technique, and ESPECIALLY with her recent developments, with the way her endowments had been expanding constantly since school began, practically no straight male stood a chance against Lacey's knockers. 

I said they worked at almost every door, that PRACTICALLY no straight men could resist their charms. A few of them seemed uninterested in Lacey, presumably because of the size of that belly she'd built up by her unending indulgences, but often they ended up responding more to the smaller and thinner charms of Amy, which was a compliment Amy felt grateful for. She needed an ego boost tonight of all nights, and these, well they were enough. 

There were a rare few though, who seemed to be entirely immune to the power of either girl. A few of these, Lacey understood, a few of the others, not so much, but sometimes, meaning only once or twice, they had to walk away completely empty-handed. In one instance, at the last door of the night, things turned ugly.

It started off like any other door, “TRICK-OR-TREAT!” but things went south when that was met with the door slamming shut.

They knocked again, and this time, to prevent a repeat incident, the moment the door opened, Lacey jammed her foot in the frame, explaining to the scrawny fellow standing there, “You know, it’s just common decency, on Halloween, to give people
like us, walking around in costumes, saying trick or treat, candy. You know, it’s kind of a thing?” 

She was genuinely a tad bit pissed. How rude, she thought, do you have to be to slam the door in someone’s face like that?

The guy seemed pretty annoyed himself, “No, I know.” 

“So,” Might as well try, Lacey thought, putting on her sexy voice, her first line of assault, “Don’t ya want to give me that candy now?”

No reaction from the guy, just one word, a quick and short, “Nope.”

This wasn’t the first time tonight the first line of fire had failed, but this one seemed more determined than the others, so Lacey skipped right past the less advanced techniques, namely the classic lean-over, and moved straight ahead into to her heavy artillery, beginning with the arms-folded-under-the-chest-bouncing. “You. . . SUUURE about that?” 

She put on a pouty face.

“What,” she gave her breasts a good bounce, the seams of the dress creaking dangerously, “Don't you like us?” USUALLY, that worked like a charm, but this time. . .

Again, she was getting no reaction from him, and again, he answered with one word, “Not particularly.” 

She was about to launch into her next stance, when he cut her off, “Don’t bother, whatever you’re about to try, it’s not gonna work. Fatties like you, not doing it for me. And I can tell just looking at you; you do NOT need any more candy.”

Wrong move. “Um, EXCUSE me?!” 

Wha ... who did this douchebag think he was?! 

He put his hands up and said loudly, in an exasperated tone, “Oh, don’t even pretend it’s not true.” 

Hs paused, looking them both over, then pointed towards Lacey, “You got some nice titties, I’ll give you that, but that’s not enough to hide those rolls you got going on. The cold, hard truth is, you’re a freaking blimp.” 

He turned to point at Amy, “And your friend’s ass is about five pounds away from developing its own gravitational pull. So no, you don't get any candy.”

At that last remark, Lacey’s entire demeanor changed. This wasn't a joke anymore. She dropped the &#8216;sexy’ acting and, in a totally different, icy kind of tone that Amy had never heard her use before, said “Wanna run that last bit by me again?” 

The guy didn't seem to recognize the line he'd just crossed, and he puffed up his chest, like he was trying, unsuccessfully, to look more intimidating, “Yeah.” 

He took half a step closer, “I said. You’re a cow. And your friend’s a fatass.” 

“Ooh, buddy. . .” Lacey began and without warning, brought her knee directly to his groin, bringing him directly to the ground. She bent down, her knee to his chest, her weight on her knee, “Didn’t anyone ever tell you? When a woman’s pissed, keep away.” 

She paused, “And NEVER. If you value your life and testicles, say one frickin thing about her weight.” 

She straightened herself back up, and grabbed the entire, unopened bag of candy, saying “Thanks, by the way for being so very GENEROUS!” 

Walking away from that door, Amy suddenly found herself, for the second time that night, seriously considering calling off her devious plan, thinking that, if she got THAT pissed at the guy for calling her fat, how could she POSSIBLY be doing it intentionally? 

The thought echoed in her mind, but then she felt the weight of the bag she was carrying, and, knowing Lacey’s was equally heavy, if not MORE heavy, she knew, they were past the point of no return, this had to happen, for the sake of her own waistline. 

She COULD, though, call it a night, and she pitched this to Lacey, who sighed, her huge chest heaving, and said she thought there were probably a few more rooms somewhere on campus they could hit up, but they were a long ways away and the bags were KIND of seriously heavy, and, well ultimately, she had to admit, stopping where they were, it was a hell of a haul and besides, she reasoned, “Maybe it’s best to stop while we’re ahead.” 

So they walked back to the room, snacking, the both of them, on the hundreds of individually wrapped chocolates and other such delicacies only available at Halloween. 

Closing the door to their room, Amy had one thought,

_'Begin phase three. . .' _


----------



## Cylon_bob (Nov 27, 2012)

Walking into their dorm room, the two girls' thoughts could not have been more different. Amy was still ruminating, as she had been for almost the entire night, about her revenge. Lacey was thinking about something more. . . immediate.

“OH _MAN_, THAT'S BETTER!”

Amy looked over at Lacey to see what that was all about and was treated to the sight of her wriggling and jiggling her rapidly ballooning body out of her way-too-small costume. It reminded her of something. . . A snake shedding its skin, YEAH, that was it! Only it was a very. . . busty. . . snake with tits large enough to drown a man. . .

But the look on her face. . . The look of relief she displayed, the release she must be feeling as she unzipped it, allowing her swollen figure to expand, the almost orgasmic ecstasy her face displayed, convinced Amy to follow suit.

She unbuttoned her own skirt aaaand OH MY ... , _NIRVANA_. She understood completely what she’d just seen, she felt the same indescribable ecstasy she'd witnessed on Lacey's face as her thick, juicy stomach, swollen as it was from her recent overindulgence, was loosed, set free to bulge out into the bloated, round shape it had formed into. Rounder than normal. 

Amy realized that &#8216;normal,’ wasn’t what she’d thought it was a few hours ago, but this was way rounder than it had been before their outing; she felt immensely heavy, and she couldn't seem to bend in the middle for the life of her, not even slightly. And as she flopped down on her bed to recover, she regretted the choice to flop the instant her overburdened stomach was jostled, and just like that, she suddenly knew exactly why she felt like this. 

It was all night. She'd been doing this to herself all night, she realized. All night. Just one handful of fun-sized snickers at a time. 'Fun-sized'. . . 

Oof, not so much fun now. The pressure in her middle was. . . almost unbearable. How had she GOTTEN like this? She'd JUST found out, like six hours ago that she'd gotten so fat she was now absolutely petrified of scales, and then, RIGHT AFTER THAT, she goes out with Lacey and eats what felt like a minimum of two bags of bite-sized Snickers? She'd fallen so far!

And Lacey. . well, Lacey must be WAY worse off, SHE was pigging out INTENTIONALLY! Intentionally. . . That reminded her. This wasn’t HER fault! SHE hadn't fallen so far, she'd been dragged down. By Lacey. It was all _Lacey's _fault her ass was now too fat for her pants! She'd still be skinny, she was sure of it, if it weren't for her already chubby and rapidly ballooning friend's decision that she just had to have the biggest all-natural tits in town! Phase three, she reminded herself, now was the time to initiate it.

But, she suddenly remembered, that last door, she beat the crap out of that guy for calling her fat! Would she really do that if she was TRYING? Not likely. And Amy wasn't THAT kind of girl, who’d punish somebody for something they didn't even do, and she really wasn't sure anymore. . . A confession, she decided, that's what she had to get out of Lacey. Some kind of admission she'd been stuffing herself to pack on pounds to upsize her boobs. . .Which she HAD to be!

All night, in between candy bars, doors, she'd thought obsessively about this moment, the moment phase three began, but all of that kept the assumption she'd been holding, that Lacey was doing this all on purpose, was true. Now she had to bring it up in conversation? How the heck was she going to do that without sounding like a total bitch? I mean, what was she supposed to say, ”Lacey, you're blimping out. Not slow either, I’m talking like, getting crazy fat, crazy fast, are you like, TRYING to be look like a hippo?” 

No, that wasn't gonna fly, especially not after she'd seen Lacey do to the LAST person who called her a cow.

Her complaining belly wasn't helping her think either. She leaned back, gasping for air. That was a bit better. Without thinking, she began gently massaging her puffed up stomach, running her fingers along the dome-like middle, the softness on the edges sinking down under the pressure her fingers were exerting. On a whim, she glanced over at Lacey, who was by now stripped down all the way to her badly fitting underwear, doing the same thing. 

Her belly was bigger though, partially, Amy rationalized, because it started out bigger, but having seen Lacey eat on their excursion, that was way more than just an extra few pounds of flab, that was an extra few pounds of food! Amy finally had her entrance. She broke the silence, “Man we're getting fat!”

Slowly, Lacey answered back, “Yeah. . .” She paused for a few seconds and turned her head back towards Amy, a huge grin spreading across her face, “but it's sure fun!"

A point in favor of the 'porking out on purpose” hypothesis, Amy thought, but nowhere near definite proof. Okay, time to ask, straight out. In a totally serious, low tone,my asked, “I gotta know, Lacey. I been wondering this for a while, but. . .” 

She paused, building up the nerve to ask this question.Man this was harder when it wasn't just in your head! Lacey looked expectantly at her, and Amy continued, nervously, “Are you like, trying to get fat?”

There. It was done. Now Amy was going to learn the truth. Her answer came a few seconds later, after Lacey had processed it. 

“What? No!” She tried, and failed, to sit up straight, the resistance from her over-full stomach too much for her, “Why would you even- what would- Like, why would you even THINK hat?”

THIS wasn't what Amy had prepared for, but she had the reasons, laid out neatly in her mind; she'd been thinking them through all night long, convincing herself more and more, of Lacey's intentions. She took a deep breath, her stomach twinging at this new activity, “Well first, you were always talking about how all your weight goes to your chest, then when you got here, you kept saying how weird it was there were girls with bigger boobs than you, then you stopped exercising with me, and there started being all this candy, and-”

Lacey cut her off, “ALRIGHT! I get it, no need to keep going!” 

Amy was a bit surprised how Lacey was taking it, she didn't seem. . . angry? She looked more surprised, more than anything. She paused for a second, and asked, “Seriously though, is it THAT bad?”

Amy wasn't sure how if she should answer. Be honest? Or lie to make Lacey feel better? Better a painful truth than a beautiful lie, she decided, “Well. . . “ 

Lacey shot her a look, “I mean, kinda, I guess?”

Lacey shifted her weight from side to side, absorbing what Amy was telling her, then starting, hesitantly, “You know, I don't really even know how fat I am exactly, haven't been near a scale since last football season, and I can't even remember the last time I looked in a mirror without clothes on.” 

Her curiosity was piqued. She fought for a second against her not-too-flexible middle, to stand up, then abandoned that doomed method. She did a half-roll kind of maneuver, and succeeded. Back on her feet, Lacey had to take a moment to recover from this uncharacteristic exertion.

She glanced down at her body and at first glance saw nothing but her massive mammaries, blocking her view of everything else. She laughed quietly to herself; duh that was what she’d see from that angle; that had been the case for a LONG time now, since about six weeks after her eighteenth birthday, when she’d finally made the long over-due graduation to an E-cup. 

But there was something different about the view now; they weren’t the same as they used to be. There were little red stretch marks there now, those had to be new. She wasn’t going to get anything else from this vantage point, so she turned her eyes to the mirror, to her reflection. Her eyes widened a bit. She took a step closer, half disbelieving. She poked her side, closely examining how deep her finger sunk knuckle deep, down into the flabby layer that she’d been building up around where her waist was, once upon a time. She pulled it out, then burst into laughter.

Amy just stared, completely lost. What the heck was up with Lacey? FIRST, she doesn't care that she's turning into a whale, THEN she starts LAUGHING at how fat she's gotten? Nothing to do but flat out ask, “Why are you laughing?”

In between giggles, Lacey responded, “It's just hilarious to me!” 

She moved over right in front of Amy, “It's just all there, all like,” 

She curled up laughing, grabbed a hold of her largest fat roll and rocked back on her heels shaking it in Amy's general direction, “JIGGLY, JIGGLY!” 

Then she fell backwards into her chair, which gave a loud groan in response, making Lacey laugh even harder. She directed mock-anger towards the chair “Oh what, you TOO, Chair? You're gonna call me fat too! Well guess what, you gotta DEAL with my fatness, cause I'm not getting up! Deal with THAT!”

“Uhh. . . Help me out here, you SERIOUSLY don't give a crap that you're getting, all, like. . . You know, fat?”

Lacey leaned back, her engorged stomach surging forward, and the chair groaned more in response to the shift in weight, then, in a voice that made it sound like she hadn't a care in the world, Lacey answered, plain and simple, “NOPE!

“So. . .” Amy wasn’t sure where to go from here. A thought came to her, “If you don't care, why'd you beat the mess out of the guy at the last door?”

Lacey’s laughing face straightened out immediately, “I don't care. But he wasn’t JUST talking about me. _YOU_ obviously do care.” 

She shrugged, “Besides, if I didn't do it, SOME girl would have soon enough, and why give them the pleasure when I can have it?” 

She waved her arm towards their overflowing bags of candy, “Plus he had a two pound bag of Twizzlers and you know how I am about THOSE tiny straws of heavenly goodness,”

Huh. “So. . . you're not TRYING to get fat, you just don't care?”

“Yeah. That’s what I basically just said.” Amy’s face fell as it dawned on her what this would probably mean. Lacey realized it, too, “So wait. You’ve been thinking all this time that I’m TRYING to get huge? How long has this been going on exactly?”

Amy hung her head a little and muttered, “This afternoon. . .” 

She could sense Lacey’s curiosity, so she sat up a bit straighter and rushed through a very much shortened version of what had happened at the party, leaving out the fact that she KNEW one of the girls that had been talking about her. She now knew the danger Lacey posed to anyone who called her fat, and those stupid girls didn’t deserve that kind of hell. Lacey just sat there listening, all the while quietly nodding, putting pieces together.

Lacey almost had everything put together now, “So. . . You come back here, all upset because you’re getting a bit chubby,” 

She gave Amy a little hug, keeping her hands gripped firmly on Amy’s forearms when she broke away, almost as though she was afraid Amy was going to punch her for what she was about to ask, “Here’s where I’m confused. Why the whole, &#8216;ooh, let’s WIN Halloween!’ thing if you’re this upset about getting fat?” 

She gave Amy a bit of a shake to open her up a bit.

Amy hung her head again, blushing a bit, “I wasn’t planning on eating any of it. I figured since you WANTED to get fat, and were making ME fat, I would—”

“—Help me out?” 

“Not. . . exactly. . .” Amy turned a darker shade of red, and in one breath, “I-was-gonna-make-you-eat-it-all-in-one-night. . .” She pulled her pillow over her face to hide herself, but Lacey just let go of her and burst out laughing.

“FIRST off, how were you planning on that? I gotta outweigh you by like, fifteen pounds! And second, now we have ALL this candy and you have no reason to force it down my throat!” She nearly fell out of her chair laughing; then recovered herself, “You know now you gotta help me out with this, though.”

Amy pulled the pillow away from her face and tossed it to the side; she’d been worried about this, “But I mean; you don’t even care, so why not you; I DO, why should I have to eat it all?”

Still half-laughing, Lacey gestured around her, “Not ALL, just your fair share! Look at what we have. We have my weight in candy, I said I don’t care, but seriously, I’m not TRYING to get huge! You started this, you’re helping!” 

She looked at Amy’s worried face, “We don’t have to get rid of it all like, TONIGHT, but I mean, we still should at least TRY and get rid of it all as fast as possible.” 

Amy looked at her questioningly, “I’m thinking by. . . Monday?”

“Woah, why the rush, why don’t we like, stretch it out?”

Lacey shook her head at Amy, “Come on, what’s going to do more damage to your figure, one weekend of gorging on candy, or stretching that out to an extra 500 calories a day for six months?”

“Ugh, you’re right, it’s just. . . I don’t think I can stand FEELING like this all weekend!”

“You won’t.” 

Amy felt relieved, 

“You’ll feel way worse than this.” 

That relief shrank away. 

“It’ll be okay though, you get used to it, trust me.” 

Somehow, this didn’t do anything at all to relieve Amy’s sense of impending obesity. “Now get some sleep, you got a full-term food baby to digest. We’ll start on the rest tomorrow.”

Amy lay back and thought for a second. One thing was sure, she saw no way out of this, She’d brought it on herself after all. She deserved it, all that ridiculous suspicion, right? With that not-particularly comforting thought, she rolled over and nodded off immediately, her warm, full belly lulling her to sleep, the feeling of fullness comforting her in some strange way, her worries over what the next few days would do to her figure quickly fading away as sleep enveloped her.


----------

